# Polish wanting to immigrate to new zealand



## pane (Dec 6, 2012)

Hello my partner is currently in England but is coming to New Zealand early June. She has been living in England and working there for over 6years. We met over 3months ago in UK while I was on holiday . She wants to come live and work in nz with me but is only on a polish passport. Can't anyone recommend our best option as she will only come on a 3month holiday to nz where we will try for a visa. Regards any comments will help.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

pane said:


> Hello my partner is currently in England but is coming to New Zealand early June. She has been living in England and working there for over 6years. We met over 3months ago in UK while I was on holiday . She wants to come live and work in nz with me but is only on a polish passport. Can't anyone recommend our best option as she will only come on a 3month holiday to nz where we will try for a visa. Regards any comments will help.


She'll need to apply for a visa in her own right, as the length of your relationship isn't enough to apply for a partners visa.
You'll find all the information you need on Find a Visa homepage


----------

